# Houston Texas Bottle & Collectibles Show



## jays emporium (Apr 15, 2008)

The Houston Bottle, Advertising & Collectibles Show will be Saturday, June 21, 2008.
 Show hours:  8:30 AM - 3:00 PM
 Location:  Houston Hobby Airport Marriott Hotel
                 9100 Gulf Freeway
 Contact:  Barbara J. Puckett
 713-862-1690 (home)
 713-409-9940 (cell)
 bjcoll@hotmail.com (email)


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 18, 2008)

The Houston bottle show is this weekend.  I hope some of you who are close enough will attend.  We don't have many bottle shows in Texas.


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 21, 2008)

The show was alot of fun!!  IT was awesome to put some faces to some of these names.  Met a ton of great bottle lovers, and picked up some nice ones.  I won't ever miss this one again.  Thanks to everyone who organized this event for us!
 Brad


----------



## TX Big Chief (Jun 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed the Houston Show.It was nice to meet some people who I had heard of but hadn't met before.I got some good ACL bottles and got to look at some I wish I could have bought.I have posted some pictures on the Soda section
 if anyone is interested.


----------

